# Rome Katana vs. Burton Malavita



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nevermind, went Vitas.

Couldn't decide and the Vitas were $20 cheaper. Just not sold on that Rome toe strap. I remember when I demo'd that binding I felt like it never really locked down and now I see they've changed thatbstrap in this year's model. Ibmust not have been the only one who felt that way about that strap.

Plus, they had one pair of medium Vitas in camo. I guess the ******* in me is a sucker for camo.:hairy:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

some members were complaining on katanas shitty toe cap.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW, if you're looking for binders or any other gear for that matter, CO Ski and Golf has the hook up right now. Good prices on last year's gear plus $25 off of every $125 spent. That makes Vitas $160, Katanas $180.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like the toe strap isn't a factor anymore as this years version has the new design.

Buy last years katanas and call Rome and I bet they will hook you up with the new toe strap. I personally never had a problem with the toe strap but I do know some members had issues.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gee. That was quick.
No excitement. No argument. You made a decision and that was it.

Lets try this again... 

Camo sucks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, figured I'd ultimately be happy with either. Better toe cap on the Vitas swayed me a lot. Plus, I know the Vitas are durable from snowklinger riding them. There were a couple of spots on the Katanas that worried me in terms of long term durability.

Rolling with three bindings now. Vitas, Flux TTs, and an old pair of Burton Triads. Vitas on NS The West, TTs on the NS Swift, Triads on the Rome Notch Swallowtail. Triads or Vitas will do double duty on the Capita DBX.

The camo/orange is rad. Haters gonna hate. They clash beautifully with The West.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hehehe
Yeah Malavitas, Cartel and Missions are bulletproof.

Im debating Malavita EST, Genesis EST, Now Pilot or Flux Team for a Burton Fish.

Gens are almost a no brainer; but I already have Reflex Genesis and theres none 2015 est left. So dropping the coin on the 16's only for the EST experience has me thinking. The new Vitas look dope. Im heavily leaning that way.

But... Pilot i know I'd love, but I would change the straps... so that puts em at the price point for Genesis. Flux Team may be too stiff. I dont want that stiff.... but Pilot or Flux i could put on any board.

Ah well. Once i hit a shop i'll let the force guide me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If the Flux Teams weren't new this year and I could've bought last year's model heavily discounted like these Vitas and Katanas I was debating between there would've probably been no debate. That would've been a wrap.

With all due respect to all the other binding manufacturers, Flux > all.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Vitas have better Cush than flux...your knees will thank you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Vitas are on point. Good call. Responsive, comfy, yeah... what else matters?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, figured I'd ultimately be happy with either. Better toe cap on the Vitas swayed me a lot. Plus, I know the Vitas are durable from snowklinger riding them. There were a couple of spots on the Katanas that worried me in terms of long term durability.
> 
> Rolling with three bindings now. Vitas, Flux TTs, and an old pair of Burton Triads. Vitas on NS The West, TTs on the NS Swift, Triads on the Rome Notch Swallowtail. Triads or Vitas will do double duty on the Capita DBX.
> 
> The camo/orange is rad. Haters gonna hate. They clash beautifully with The West.


Very nice binding. Although durability is suspect for me and Burton bindings. I have toe strap ladders on multiple airs and the flexislider (part that keeps bindings open) broke too. 

All in one season too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Your camo/hunter's orange Vitas go perfect with the board! I actually bought a set of Katanas but decided to return them with the intention of picking up some wingback Vitas too...go figure. Just wasn't very impressed with the overall fit/finish of the bindings plus the negative reviews I read about last year's toe strap.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Decided to pick up a set of Rome katana's today. I'm really impressed with all the tweaking and stuff you can do. 

Very comfy and seem very nice!

I'll get them on the hill and report back. Hopefully they are durable. If they are, I think they are a winner!


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

My son in law has the NS West and put Burton Cartels in green. Good looking setup.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kind of surprised you even considered teh Katana, thought you were as anti metal/pro unibody as I am.

I actually think that 2 strap concept is a good one for the toe, although the last version of it that I saw/used in some K2 Autos was flawed in several ways.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Kind of surprised you even considered teh Katana, thought you were as anti metal/pro unibody as I am,


I think you were directing this to the OP but I'm in the same camp, which is another reason I reconsidered my decision. Despite how they advertise the Katana, it really didn't feel any lighter than my Genesis either.


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Decided to pick up a set of Rome katana's today. I'm really impressed with all the tweaking and stuff you can do.
> 
> Very comfy and seem very nice!
> 
> I'll get them on the hill and report back. Hopefully they are durable. If they are, I think they are a winner!


Please do let me know how you like them on the hill! I got a set of Katanas coming and was a bit concerned reading through some of the posts about the toe strap. I got the 2015s. Did you get the 2016s?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You will be fine. If you do have issues call Rome up and they will take care of it. Their customer service is awesome. Lifetime warranty!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Got the 2016's. I'll report back after Saturday.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I love these bindings!

I rode 2015 malavita for the majority of last season. I prefer these. I found them to be more responsive than I remember the genesis being. 

And more comfortable. I don't know why, but I always had pressure points with the Genesis hammock ankle strap and the malavita ankle strap last year too. Not bad, but just a bit. 

Actually these are the most comfortable bindings that I've ever ridden. And in the last two years I had genesis, malitvita, union factory and atlas, now pilots, and this years Flux SF with the new ankle straps.


----------



## misho (Jan 7, 2013)

Great to hear, thanks for the update! My 2015s should be arriving in the next few days, hopefully they ride similar to your 2016s. By the way, what board do you have these paired up with? Noticed in some other discussions you're a fan of camrock. That profile still working out for you? Trying to decide between a Yes Standard (camrock) or Rome Anthem or Agent (trad camber). Coming from a 10-year old trad camber myself.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

misho said:


> Great to hear, thanks for the update! My 2015s should be arriving in the next few days, hopefully they ride similar to your 2016s. By the way, what board do you have these paired up with? Noticed in some other discussions you're a fan of camrock. That profile still working out for you? Trying to decide between a Yes Standard (camrock) or Rome Anthem or Agent (trad camber). Coming from a 10-year old trad camber myself.


Ya I'm still a fan of the RCR. I'm riding a 2016 Yes Greats. LOVE THIS BOARD. I have a 2016 PYL waiting to see some pow. 

I even rode a 2015 CRC lib tech TRS for a day this season just to see if I would like the CRC again. I really prefer the RCR.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

You still liking the Vitas? Im really considering picking up a set, since my Now Selects are pissing me off...(toe straps stripping already)


----------



## Slixter (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm rockin' the '16 Malavitas... Loving 'em... responsive & comfy while free-riding, but I should add I'm riding the Re-flex version and haven't taken them through the park yet. No pressure points anywhere, heel hold is great.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really dig the Vitas. Comfortable, good response, a mid-flex that will work with a lot of different boards. Great all around binding.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I can get the 15's from CO ski and golf for $180, thye have cartels for 160. Prolly picking up the Vitas tomorrow to try on the Type Two


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ask them about that $25 coupon off of last year's gear. See if they'll still do it.


----------

